# Daysail in/ near Bangkok



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I'll be in Bangkok in September, so I wonder if anyone could recommend any place where I could hire a small dinghy (I'm only familiar with sloops up to 25') for a daysail or weekend charter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Atlas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be in Bangkok in September, so I wonder if anyone could recommend any place where I could hire a small dinghy (I'm only familiar with sloops up to 25') for a daysail or weekend charter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Go down to Pattaya, have a look around. Maybe better to cruise on the river and check out the floating markets.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Atlas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be in Bangkok in September, so I wonder if anyone could recommend any place where I could hire a small dinghy (I'm only familiar with sloops up to 25') for a daysail or weekend charter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Granted I've never tried to charter or sail on the river, but, I can tell you from ferry and long boat rides that the current is swift.

I have chartered in Jomtien/Pattaya, a Hunter 295, had a blast. The charter company I used seems like it might have gone under. However, Gulf Charters can probably help you out.

There are Hobies for rent on most of the beaches. Pattaya is gonna probably be the closest beach, but it's dirty and I would hesitate to swim in the water, but, I'm rather picky. Jomtien beach is cleaner and I know there are Hobies for rent there as well.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Hobies on the beach sound good. But I've never sailed a cat before. What should I know? Any tips?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Atlas said:


> Hobies on the beach sound good. But I've never sailed a cat before. What should I know? Any tips?


Sheet in, hang out and sail ugly!


----------

